# Figure 8 Fasteners in a Pinch



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

I was finishing a coffee table project this weekend and to allow for movement between the legs and the top, I needed some figure 8 fasteners. Drove up to Rockler and was disappointed in that the new ones they are receiving are thin, stampings rather than the normal washer-like pieces they used to carry. Even worse was that the stamped versions have the countersinks on the same side of the fastener, which was useless for what I needed.

I was bummed that I could not finish the project this weekend. I decided a trip to my favorite local hardware store was in order. I looked at all of the different hardware to see if there was something that I could substitute when it hit me. I looked in the next aisle and found some chain links (like those on a motorcycle or piece of lawn and garden equipment) sold in small packages. I found that number 60 chain links would work just right. I took them home, used a countersink bit to countersink for screws, one from each side, and was able to finish the table. I actually like them better than the store-bought kind as they are made from thicker steel.

Take a look,

Tim


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

That's a great idea! I wonder what Rockler is thinking those 8's will be used for with the countersinks on the same side?????


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Great idea! Every time I use figure 8's, I fear I'll never find them again. Now I know there will always be an alternative, unless #60 chain becomes obsolete! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Woodworkers Supply carries a good figure 8….solid stuff…I buy them by the 100 bag….ck. 'em out….


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

A use for all those old rusty bike chains i have.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tim 
first thanks for the tip

second you cuold allso have stay´d in your shop and have made some small L-shaped blocks 
out of hardwood and made little nochs 1 cm down from the top of the legsection 
so the L-block can slide back and forth in when the tabletop exspand and contract

Dennis


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I get my figure 8's from lee valley. They're cheap and look much like the ones you made.


----------

